# SSBBWs, do you feel bad secretly?



## lostinadaydream (Sep 16, 2019)

A humble question to you SSBBWs out there. A good (female) friend BBW told me some days ago, that no SSBBW can feel good and that you do only a show for your fans and supporters. That in reality all must feel very bad. What do you think, is this true? 

As a man who really loves SSBBWs, it's a tough thought.


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 16, 2019)

I do feel bad, but it's not a secret, as I'm not putting on a show for anybody. I'm not a fetish model and my husband isn't a feeder or hardcore FA. So there's nothing for me to gain (lol) by pretending to be fat and happy when in reality I'm not. 

I hit the wall with an unacceptable loss of health, mobility, and quality of life at around 540 pounds, and lost down to 375. Life was a lot better for a while but then I had a catastrophic health crisis (ischemic stroke caused by undiagnosed autoimmune disease). So even though I'm still under 400 pounds, I'm struggling almost as hard as when I was close to 550 again. And working towards getting smaller still to help with mobility, stamina, and medical accessibility.


----------



## Aqw (Sep 17, 2019)

Tracyarts said:


> I do feel bad, but it's not a secret, as I'm not putting on a show for anybody. I'm not a fetish model and my husband isn't a feeder or hardcore FA. So there's nothing for me to gain (lol) by pretending to be fat and happy when in reality I'm not.
> 
> I hit the wall with an unacceptable loss of health, mobility, and quality of life at around 540 pounds, and lost down to 375. Life was a lot better for a while but then I had a catastrophic health crisis (ischemic stroke caused by undiagnosed autoimmune disease). So even though I'm still under 400 pounds, I'm struggling almost as hard as when I was close to 550 again. And working towards getting smaller still to help with mobility, stamina, and medical accessibility.


It is hard to 'like' your post, even though it would be for me a way to support your struggle. So I 'like' it by replying to it. May you be successful in hitting your goal.


----------



## extra_m13 (Sep 21, 2019)

i am sure there are a lot of ladies who feel bad every now and then, this would be a good place to vent it


----------



## Emmy (Sep 25, 2019)

while i cant speak for ssbbw... in general i think its "tough" to be overweight, at first anyways. Everyone wants to feel attractive, so when media and general public make comments or make you feel less than attractive.. itd a blow to your self esteem. But as you mature and learn to like and accept yourself and realize others like and accept you too... you dont feel like you did in the beginning. if that makes any sense.


----------



## stampy (Oct 1, 2019)

I think saying that SSBBWs must feel bad about themselves sounds like some internalized fat phobia. I am about 400 pounds, and I feel fine. I love my figure and the way fat pools onto my form in soft mounds and rolls. I have an arthritis problem, but it is something everyone in my family eventually gets, no matter their size. So while I physically hurt, I love my body most of the time and think it is all pure sexyflesh. Everyone, no matter their size is allowed to have days where they don't feel so hot. But for someone to make a blanket statement about all SSBBWs is just prejudice.


----------



## Rob hudson (Nov 13, 2019)

Probably because I've only skirted around the edges of communities like this, I've never heard of a fat woman saying, I love being fat. I've heard them say things like: I accept it; I don't mind it; I'm glad you like it; it is what it is and if you don't like it too bad. But I've never heard them say, I love it. Finding a female who says, I love it, is something of a pipe dream of mine. One who will not only say something like, those were great brownies, can I have more. Instead of, oh my god, those were great brownies, but I better not have another one. So in my experience, most of them feel bad about it, inside. At least to some degree.
But it also must be noted that I haven't known many true SSBWs, or at least what is typically categorized as such. They seem to be thin on the ground, ha ha.


----------



## Nina Phoenix (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm not SSBBW yet but I think women that size are extremely beautiful and I hope to get to that size one day


----------

